# Seattle-Area Herf at Smokey Joe's: Tuesday - 8 April



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Smokey Joe's in Fife, After 5:00PM.

Who's in?!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

I won't be able to make it, but I will be herfing that night in North Vegas with a few Gorillas. I will represent the Mossbacks proudly!:tu


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> I won't be able to make it, but I will be herfing that night in North Vegas with a few Gorillas. I will represent the Mossbacks proudly!:tu


Vegas...nice! Have a 'Rita at Casa Fuente for me.

Then have a drink.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Joe...where's that "Nub" review? Just trying to stir the pot a little.:hn


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Joe...where's that "Nub" review? Just trying to stir the pot a little.:hn


:r It's coming.

This herf is off I guess. We'll try for next week.

Western WA BOTL's, get on it!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I'll be there in about an hour and a half.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> :r It's coming.
> 
> This herf is off I guess. We'll try for next week.
> 
> Western WA BOTL's, get on it!


Tell me about it, I had to goto fricking Vegas to get my Herf on!

Still time to make up for it at the Smoke Pit....I mean the Thunderbird for the Oliva deal.

What is going on with the Mossbacks? Hibernation?????


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Just got back from the ocean last night and was dog tired.....


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Just got back from the ocean last night and was dog tired.....


Well at least Steve, James and myself made it there for Bikini night and I also had my first Davidoff:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Congrats on a first on both ......:tu


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Zoomschwortz said:


> Well at least Steve, James and myself made it there for Bikini night and I also had my first Davidoff:tu


Whoa, whoa, whoa? Bikini Night? WTF? Huh? Wha happen? Did I miss a memo here??????


----------

